# Helmets to hardhats for local 3 NYC



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Can't answer your question, but welcome aboard and thanks for your service. 

Someone will be along to help you out.


----------



## NickMrda (Aug 8, 2017)

flyboy said:


> Can't answer your question, but welcome aboard and thanks for your service.
> 
> Someone will be along to help you out.


Thank you!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump...

Mech, your a local 3 brother aren't you?
Help this guy out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NickMrda said:


> I applied for Local 3 through the helmets to hardhats program (prior military) Took and passed my aptitude test back in February 2017. Unfortunately for me I didn't make the cut and was told to wait for the September class. Waiting to take my physical and drug test. I was told I should receive a call this week. Super excited and anxious! Just wondering if anyone has experience with helmets to hardhats and what would be the next steps! Thanks!


Email me: [email protected]


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Helmets to Hardhats is a great program created by the IBEW for veterans.


----------

